# z series motors vs fj 20-24



## Paul Jeffery (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi everyone Im new to this sort of thing so you may have to bear with me, I have a question about a Z24 motor I have, does anyone know if an fj series cylinder head can be adapted to one of these motors?????


----------

